# 1936 Elgin Skylark TRM Convertible 'Blackbird'



## TRM

Custom built TRM Convertible based on a 1936 Elgin Skylark.




















1936 Elgin Skylark step through frame and fork
Skylark chain and skirt guards
TRM Convertible Tank
TRM reproduction fiberglass fenders
Skylark crank, sprocket & skiptooth chain
reproduction Streamline pedals
prewar Elgin air cooled hubs & triple step rims
Schwinn Aerovane 26x3 tires
prewar Persons long spring saddle
custom one-off handle bars
prewar Elgin stem
reproduction torpedo grips
custom head badge
1950's Norco Whirl-Away spoke bird

The tank is simply bolted over the frame with _no_ modifications to the original bike. It can easily be converted back to the girls Skylark by removing two screws if you prefer it. 

This bike was the winner of the RatRodBikes build-off competition in 2019. If you're interested, there is a complete journal on the build HERE.

I will accept PayPay or Postal Money Order. Buyer pays actual shipping.
















I'm not always at my computer so be patient. If you're the high bidder, I will respond asap. Good luck!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Let’s get this party started!
$1000.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

* I will go...
$2108.00.
*


----------



## TRM

ND yet.


----------



## Shawn Michael

TRM said:


> Custom built TRM Convertible based on a 1936 Elgin Skylark.
> 
> View attachment 1532830
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532821
> 
> View attachment 1532819
> 
> View attachment 1532820
> 
> 
> 1936 Elgin Skylark step through frame and fork
> Skylark chain and skirt guards
> TRM Convertible Tank
> TRM reproduction fiberglass fenders
> Skylark crank, sprocket & skiptooth chain
> reproduction Streamline pedals
> prewar Elgin air cooled hubs & triple step rims
> Schwinn Aerovane 26x3 tires
> prewar Persons long spring saddle
> custom one-off handle bars
> prewar Elgin stem
> reproduction torpedo grips
> custom head badge
> 1950's Norco Whirl-Away spoke bird
> 
> The tank is simply bolted over the frame with _no_ modifications to the original bike. It can easily be converted back to the girls Skylark by removing two screws if you prefer it.
> 
> This bike was the winner of the RatRodBikes build-off competition in 2019. If you're interested, there is a complete journal on the build HERE.
> 
> I will accept PayPay or Postal Money Order. Buyer pays actual shipping.
> View attachment 1532827
> 
> View attachment 1532823
> 
> View attachment 1532825
> 
> View attachment 1532826
> 
> I'm not always at my computer so be patient. If you're the high bidder, I will respond asap. Good luck!



Those are great looking fenders, and nice patina paint match on the bike. I really enjoy your work.
Shawn M.


----------



## Metalbender

Very cool, GLWS!


----------



## wes holliday

This TRM bike still for sale ?


----------



## TRM

wes holliday said:


> This TRM bike still for sale ?



Yes, no 'deal' has been made yet.


----------



## wes holliday

$2255.00


----------



## TRM

Thanks but ND. 

Sorry for the delay, I didn't get a notification that I know of (unless I somehow missed it). -Jim


----------

